

Ask HN: What do you know about EU software compliance? - Jedi_Vik

I'm currently trying to transition to the EU market place from the US perspective. I was wondering if anyone could point me to governing bodies and/or documentation which states different policies that I have to follow?<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
krunaldo
EU market is tricky as you have both the EU directives and the nations law,
but in the end the EU directives have no legal power unless the nation you are
operating has enacted the law.

It depends on what your domain your software is for, but I'm guessing some
internety thing since this is YC. Most of the privacy concerns and etc can be
found here
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directive_on_Privacy_and_Electr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Directive_on_Privacy_and_Electronic_Communications)
also any links to additional directives can be found there.

<http://europa.eu/legislation_summaries/index_en.htm> also contains all the EU
legislation, but you if find anything troubling you should research how it's
implemented in the different member nations.

~~~
Jedi_Vik
Hmm. Yes, I've found this really interesting.

The same document in PDF form:
[http://www.cbi.eu/marketinfo/cbi/docs/eu_legislation_persona...](http://www.cbi.eu/marketinfo/cbi/docs/eu_legislation_personal_data_protection_in_electronic_communications)

